# Bonding/Grounding FP Replacement



## j johnson (Jul 20, 2009)

Is the neutral bonded in meter base!


----------



## bebop (Mar 7, 2014)

i currently have no access to the meter base without getting the poco involved and waiting god knows how long for someone to come and unlock the meter rings.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

bebop said:


> i currently have no access to the meter base without getting the poco involved and waiting god knows how long for someone to come and unlock the meter rings.


If the only conducting path from the landed neutral to the meter base is via the two hots and the one neutral [ ie it's via cable without a mettalic raceway connection] -- then continuity between the neutral bar and the exterior of the meter base would confirm that the neutral is bonded inside.

There is no conducting path in the O/H feeders, per se, for such continuity. It's going to have to come from either a bonded neutral or a continuous bonded metallic raceway.

So, you may not need to peek inside....


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

"I don't want to create a loop for a ground fault."

Actually, you do want to install a main bonding jumper when the new panels come in. Seems these FPE panels have no main breaker. Why it was never installed before was/ is a mistake.


----------

